# Clutch Spring Compressor Tool



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone know where i can by this tool for a cheap price, the ones i seen so far are pricey, or anyone close too me can let me borrow one or rent me one? Is there any other way of removing the spring without this tool or a way too make one? Want to change my primary to maroon spring and secondary too a black or almond spring.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can build one really cheap... piece of all-thread, couple of pipe caps, some washers and two nuts. I have one already made up if you want pics...depending on where abouts you are in houston your welcome to use it


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks filthy do you have a right up and pics of how too make this tool


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7490


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

island life thanks appreciated


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

do i need to remove the primary from the atv to swap out the primary spring?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no, sir, u do not.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

My homemade tool.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like that holykaw.
all in one piece, no wrenches needed.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I like that as well. Cool design. You should add it to the Spring compress tool #1 thread


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good idear metal man.. I like that we have all these different examples of the same tool.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres mine...alot like yours phree


----------

